# Littleone

## misszedka

. ( 2007 ..)   . ( 2011 ..)









       .
             ,    . -   .          .    ,        .   .    15  .
        .      .      ,           ,    .    ,                 .     .          ?   . ,       -        ,          .
      ,   ,       .          .                (    ).  ,     ,         ,        .   :   ,   ,   .    ,    ,      ,   ,    ,   ,    . 
   ,  ""   .    .    ,   : " ,    ?"  : "   .."    ",  ,    ".    : "     ".    : "   .     ,     .     ,        .   , !"
 , ,      . 3-  .  .
        ,      .

http://www.usynovite.ru/child/sibling/?id=aqmwe-2hc0

http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=aqmwe-2hc0

http://www.usynovite.ru/contacts/?region=21

misszedka@mail.ru

----------

